# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  взлом майла срочно...

## Grigs

как взломать майл если не знаешь ответ на вопрос и дополнительный майлплиз подскажите...:confused:

----------


## golubevsv

Подумать. Прочесть много документации. Еще раз подумать.


С такими исходными данными вам помочь может только телепат. Ибо вопрос поставлен просто НИКАК.

----------


## moonlord

Если ящик находиться на мейл.ру то там есть форма востановления где не обязательно указывать не доп меил и ответ на секретный вопрос,достаточно ответить на несколько довольно таки лёгких вопросов.

----------


## Неадекватный

Брутфорсить надо вот и весь секрет =) Если есть прокси сервера (пусть даже халявные) и выделенный сервер в интернете (не так уж и дорого) то в принципе дело не долгое. Ищите программу hydra, мануал к ней ну и всё выше перечисленное

----------


## redbulll

С брутофорса можешь даже не пробывать не взломаешь, но программы есть, токо в нете очень трудно найти, лови две проги,  обе проги действуют
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/jsokcjcnh?redirect http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/rib1b5sm0?redirect

----------


## Dezire

Автор, читайте журналы специализированные. Там все описано :)

----------

